# My home gym



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Some pictures of my home set up. It was a sound proofed music room originally.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

looked better before


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Better camera and added more db's ( also forgotten I had posted a while back)


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Some serious dollar there mate!

Nice


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Not too much cost as I bought and sold a few pieces on eBay and made a bit of profit.

leg press £500

rack £150

2x ironmasters Dumbbells plus add on kit £300

powertec lever gym £400

olympic weights £200

stopped paying £50 per month at Roko about 3 years ago so it has paid for itself already.

the only thing I miss about training at a fancy gym is gonzing at the birds.


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice.

Although I quite like the whole experience of going to the gym gets me in the zone.


----------



## AdamC28 (Jan 20, 2017)

Very nice set up. Got some serious kit there.

Can I ask how you rate the half rack? Really tempted by one but not sure if I will regret not going for a full rack.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

The half rack is a bodymax cf470 ( I think) . There are a few companies making the same rack for about £200 new.

i also purchased some more robust and longer safety arms ( in red) and these give me more confidence when squatting but do not take up as much space as a full rack.

primal strength make a nice looking half rack as do Barbarian line but these are a bit more pricey.

the bodymax is pretty solid and can handle about 360 kg.

for home gym purposes I would not spend more than £600 for any rack.

hope that helps


----------



## AdamC28 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks mate Think I'm going to keep my eyes on the second hand market and if nothing pops up locally wI'll pick one of these up in a couple of months.


----------



## DY Gym (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice setup! :thumbup1:


----------

